# Telephone Jars



## pyshodoodle (Jul 21, 2010)

What's the value? Hmmm.... can I think of a more interesting question?.... Why "telephone" jar?


----------



## idigjars (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Kate.  I don't have my redbook here at work but I'm thinking these are maybe $3 - $5 each?

 What is the jug/crock underneath the pepsi hat?  Can I see a pic of that please. 

 Thank you.  Paul


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 21, 2010)

[]It's a South Bethlehem jug... will have to get back to you with a picture.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 21, 2010)

Redbook value for smooth lip jars complete with wire(s) & lid :
 Half Gallon $15-20, Quart $6-8 Pint $8-10. These are RB10 #2792 Aqua jars. Produced between 1905-1910 by the Whitney Glass Works of Glassboro, NJ. 
 I myself have always wondered why a canning/fruit jar would be named "The Telephone Jar". ???


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 7, 2010)

I read in a reference that the name Telephone jar was given because it was advertised that their jars were so easy to use that you could talk on the telephone while canning with it.

     But one thing I have to note here.....I have never seen a half gallon Telephone Jar....and I  believe that if you did come across one from someone that knows jars.....you will be paying well over $15-$20.  Just my opinion.....that is a VERY tough half gallon jar to find.

     If anyone has a picture of one please share it....would love to see what a half gallon Telephone Jar looks like.


    David K.


----------



## cookie (Aug 7, 2010)

Half gallon....


----------



## cookie (Aug 7, 2010)

picture..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 7, 2010)

We were finding fragments of these in ourrock dump last weekend....We know the occupants were there till 1921,...so that fits....Interesting name. I think there was a Telephone liniment too? Go figure.


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ask and yea shall receive....thanks for those great pictures.....I would be willing again to reaffirm that those HG would be over $15 to $20.....heck that top hg is nice....but that bottom looks to be sun colored?  

   Exceptional cookie......thanks much for taking the time to put them up.

    David K  aka  dygger60


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's the jug!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2010)

Ooh - wait - I apparently took a picture of the wrong jug! Gonna have to try that again sometime!


----------

